# Crossover D.E.P. (Aporte)



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

Este fue un crossover concebido por mi persona, para columnas doble woofer + tweeter. Este sistema ha sido construido y probado en columnas JBL de la serie TR doble 15" dando excelentes resultados, y quise compartirlo con mi *foro favorito* .



La idea del circuito es usar los elementos de el bafle como tal como parte del crossover, distribuyendo la energia proporcional mente entre los componentes (bajos, medios y agudos) y por eso lo llamé Crossover D.E.P. (Distribución Electrica Proporcional)

El funcionamiento teórico del circuito es bastante básico, se trata, como mensione al principio, de usar como parte del crossover los elementos mismos del bafle, y por "elementos" me refiero a las bobinas de los parlantes.

En el *primer recorrido:*


Se puede apreciar que la bobina del parlante que se encargará de reproducir los Medios / Graves, actua como una bobina para complementar el corte de graves para el parlante encargado para ese propósito.

En el *segundo recorrido:*

Esta vez es el parlante de los graves actua como parte del crossover para frecuencias medias. Bien la idea de esta configuración es para compensar la impedancia de los altavoces de forma que puedan conectarse al amplificador sin tener las perdidas de potencia que provocaria colocar los parlantes en serie, ni arriegar al amplificador a una sobre carga que produciria al bajar la impedancia al colocarlos en paralelo.

*Tercer recorrido*

Aprovechando la energia recidual de las bocinas mas grandes, contamos con energia suficiente para alimentar los agudos, bien el crossover en si, no actua sino directamente sobre los parlantes, aprovechamos la inductancia de que existe entre el parlante de bajos y el de medios para realizar el corte de frecuencias altas. La razon de esto es evitar picos peligrosos que puedan dañar el driver, ya que la energia en si está centrada en las bocinas mayores, ademas la inductancia dinámica que existe en los parlantes en funcionamiento, crean un sistema "amoldable", es decir que dependiendo de las frecuencias e intensidad que se esten amplficando, el corte dirigido hacia el Tweeter cambia para adaptarse.

La idea de crear un crossover con esta configuración fue la tratar principalmente que entre parlantes no hubiese un vacio de frecuencias, siempre hay una leve mezcla entre bocina y bocina. Ademas se intenta mantener una compensación en la impedancia de los parlantes a pesar de que encuentran en serie. Esta configuracion permite que sean "alimentados" por igual sin tener perdidas de potencia, como si estuviesen en paralelo, pero sin el aumento drástico de la impedancia y por ultimo, la proteccion de los drivers para frecuencias altas que son los mas suceptibles a daños por picos, mientras mas altas y graves sean las frecuencias entrantes al bafle, la reaccion que existe entre las bobinas de los parlantes, aumentan la inductancia y le quitan ganancia a los altos, esto para evitar el sobre voltaje y el hecho de alimentar la rama para los altos, a partir del residuo de las bocinas mayores nos brida una protección contra sobre corriente. En teoría, solo obtenemos frecuencias puras en el tweeter.

Espero les guste este proyecto y les brinde las satisfacciones que a mi me brindo, tal vez haya un poco escepticismo debido a que esta topología no es nada comun, pero, solo les digo, ver para creer 

Cualquier duda que quieran aclacarar o ayudas para mejorar este sistema son bienvenidas. Saludos a toda la comunidad...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesante idea, pero como calculás las frecuencias de corte? Porque hay ciertas diferencias en la inductancia de los parlantes y sobre todo en el punto en el cual comienza su "influencia inductiva".

Has barrido en frecuencia alguna implementación de ese filtro+parlantes para ver en rango de impedancia anda el conjunto?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

La verdad es un poco engorroso, pero intentare explicarlo. 

El calculo de este sistema es igual a cualquier otro filtro LC, sin embargo, hay que tomar en cuenta los siguientes detalles:

El filtro de la entrada (L101, L102, C101, C102) aunque es un filtro pasabajos, *no debe atenuar del todo las frecuencias altas*, de eso se encargaran las bobinas de los parlantes grandes y los filtros C103, C104.

Principalmente se debe calcular el filtro pasa-bajos en base a la medicion de la inductancia dinamica de los parlantes. En mi caso utilicé un inductómetro para conocer que inductancia tendria la bobina del parlante en reposo y un valor aproximado de cual seria la inductancia moviendo manualmente la membrana. A partir de esos valores cambiantes, podré conocer cual seria la frecuencial central (la que originalmente calculé para que fuera el corte) y el corte dinámico, que es el que se optiene al calcular el valor que obtuvimos moviendo la membrana del parlante. Al obtener los valores del filtro pasa-bajos, no hará falta calcular los medios. El filtro pasa-altos se calcula a partir del valor de la inductancia variable del medio y el conjunto RC conformado por C105, C106 y R102

La diferencia del corte dependerá exclusivamente de la intensidad, no de las frecuencias entrantes al bafle, por ejemplo, con baja intensidad los bafles responderan a:

40Hz ~ 1KHz / 1KHz ~ 4KHz / 4Khz ~ 20Khz

a mediana intensidad:

20Hz ~ 800Hz / 800Hz ~ 5Khz / 5Khz ~ 25Khz

y a alta intensidad (el maximo en watts que soportaron los altavoces en que hice las pruebas)

10Hz ~ 750Hz / 750Hz ~ 5Khz / 5Khz ~ 40Khz

*Debo acotar que las pruebas las hice en base a parlantes de 8ohms, no he probado con otras impedancias.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 15, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> La diferencia del corte dependerá exclusivamente de la intensidad, no de las frecuencias entrantes al bafle, por ejemplo, con baja intensidad los bafles responderan a:
> 
> 40Hz ~ 1KHz / 1KHz ~ 4KHz / 4Khz ~ 20Khz
> 
> ...



Hummmmmm...
Pero esa variación de la frecuencia de corte con la intensidad de la señal no es nada deseable. Lo que se busca es precisamente lo contrario...que la frecuencia de corte sea estable siempre. Entre los valores a baja potencia y a alta potencia hay una diferencia del 25% en la frecuencia de corte de los bajos a los medios, justo donde comienza la banda de mayor sensibilidad del oído humano.

Repito: La idea es interesante, pero el comportamiento no me parece correcto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 15, 2010)

Entiendo tu punto...

Bien, las pruebas las hice en forma arcaica, es decir, con un generador de tonos, microfono y osciloscopio, por lo que no podria asegurar que las mediciones sean del todo precisas, sin embargo no se detecto ningun vacio de frecuencias.

Como mensione anteriormente, el sistema esta funcionando y mis odios de topo dorado no me han permitido detectar algun cambio armónico ¿Existiría alguna manera de cancelar esa variación? manteniendo la idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 16, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Bien, las pruebas las hice en forma arcaica, es decir, con un generador de tonos, microfono y osciloscopio, por lo que no podria asegurar que las mediciones sean del todo precisas, sin embargo no se detecto ningun vacio de frecuencias.


 
El problema no es "un vacío" de frecuencias, por que aparentemente hay un cierto tracking entre todos los cruces, así que si sube la fc de un pasa-bajos, también sube la fc del pasa-altos asociado.
El problema viene por que si lo usás para HiFi, la variación de las fc hace que se acentúe la desviación de los lóbulos de radiación por la interacción entre los parlantes, tanto más cuanto ahora tenés metidos en el filtro las inductancias no-lineales de los parlantes y la dependencia de la potencia aplicada al conjunto.



ratmayor dijo:


> Como mensione anteriormente, el sistema esta funcionando y mis odios de topo dorado no me han permitido detectar algun cambio armónico ¿Existiría alguna manera de cancelar esa variación? manteniendo la idea?



El sistema si va a funcionar, el asunto es que tan bien lo hace. Y cancelar la variación manteniendo la idea no es muy simple, a  menos que apliques alguna curva de ecualización a la señal que entra al amplificador y que esa curva sea la inversa de la curva de variación...para lo que habría que tratar de obtener la función de transferencia del sistema...que ahora es no-lineal, lo que lo hace mas complicado.

Para estimar que tan bien funciona, deberías sentarte frente a los parlantes y a una distancia igual a la separación entre ellos, tratando de que tu cabeza quede a la altura del eje central del baffle, y escuchar a diferentes niveles de potencia (preferenteme aplicando señal de ruido rosa) moviendo la cabeza hacia arriba y hacia abajo primero, y luego hacia los costados. La idea es buscar los puntos donde se note un cambio de "volumen" en lo que oigas y tratar de analizar si esos puntos son simétricos respecto al eje de la caja (esto seguro que no es así) y si esos puntos se desplazan cuando cambias la potencia. En fin, es un análisis medio complicado y que tiene que ser hecho por personas diferentes...claro, solo si es un crossver para HiFi.


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Para estimar que tan bien funciona, deberías sentarte frente a los parlantes y a una distancia igual a la separación entre ellos, tratando de que tu cabeza quede a la altura del eje central del baffle, y escuchar a diferentes niveles de potencia (preferenteme aplicando señal de ruido rosa) moviendo la cabeza hacia arriba y hacia abajo primero, y luego hacia los costados. La idea es buscar los puntos donde se note un cambio de "volumen" en lo que oigas y tratar de analizar si esos puntos son simétricos respecto al eje de la caja (esto seguro que no es así) y si esos puntos se desplazan cuando cambias la potencia. En fin, es un análisis medio complicado y que tiene que ser hecho por personas diferentes...claro, solo si es un crossver para HiFi.


Perfecto, haré esa prueba y usaré a varios "conejillos de indias" para estar seguros...


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 16, 2010)

Bien haciendo las pruebas que me sugeriste con 10 personas obtuve lo siguente:
6 (me incluyo) concordamos con que los puntos eran simetricos con respecto al eje de la caja, 3 de ellos notaron una leve alza en la respuesta de los altos despues de cierto nivel y 1 aseguró que en determinados niveles el sonido "subia" desde el bajo hasta el tweeter.

Un amigo me presto un analizador de espectro y pude concretar que la respuesta en cada bocina era:

Bajos: 12bB = 39.2Hz ~ 1013Hz / 24dB = 21.4Hz ~ 824Hz
Medios: 12dB = 903.1Hz ~ 4KHz / 24dB = 737.8Hz ~ 5.2KHz
Altos: 12dB = 3.8Khz ~ 19.8KHz / 24dB = 4.9Khz ~ 33Khz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 17, 2010)

Puuffff...que rápido para hacer las pruebas!!!!



ratmayor dijo:


> Bien haciendo las pruebas que me sugeriste con 10 personas obtuve lo siguente:
> 
> 
> 6 (me incluyo) concordamos con que los puntos eran simetricos con respecto al eje de la caja
> ...




 

Eso es interesante.
Eso puede ser por la variación en la frecuencia de corte, pero mas que nada por la "cobertura" entre la banda de medios y la de agudos. Si te fijás en los datos de frecuencia de abajo, no coinciden las frecuencias de corte de ninguna banda con la inmediata superior (o inferior) sino que está solapadas, y eso crea un aumento de SPL en las inmediaciones de ambas frecuencias...mas o menos una octava para cada lado...y justo están al final de la zona de maxima sensibilidad del oído.
Eso ni idea que puede ser, pero es normal que se produzca algo parecido a niveles altos por la cercanía del woofer al piso y los rebotes de graves y excitación de los modos resonantes de la habitación...puede no ser un problema del crossover.



ratmayor dijo:


> Un amigo me presto un analizador de espectro y pude concretar que la respuesta en cada bocina era:
> 
> Bajos: 12bB = 39.2Hz ~ *1013Hz* / 24dB = 21.4Hz ~ 824Hz
> Medios: 12dB = *903.1Hz* ~ *4KHz* / 24dB = 737.8Hz ~ 5.2KHz
> Altos: 12dB = *3.8Khz* ~ 19.8KHz / 24dB = *4.9Khz* ~ 33Khz



Con los colores iguales te indico el exceso de recubrimiento entre bandas: un 10% para los bajos y un 5% para los altos. También fijate el corrimiento de un 20% en la frecuencia de corte de los altos entre los 12dB y los 24dB y eso puede ser también lo que comentás en el punto 2.

Tenés los parámetros del conjunto caja+parlantes para ver si no tenemos algo ahí que nos haga ver cosas que no son?


----------



## Ratmayor (Jun 17, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Puuffff...que rápido para hacer las pruebas!!!!


 
Es la emoción 



ezavalla dijo:


> Con los colores iguales te indico el exceso de recubrimiento entre bandas: un 10% para los bajos y un 5% para los altos. También fijate el corrimiento de un 20% en la frecuencia de corte de los altos entre los 12dB y los 24dB y eso puede ser también lo que comentás en el punto 2.


Supongo que modificando los valores del los filtros, se podria limitar el cruce.



ezavalla dijo:


> Tenés los parámetros del conjunto caja+parlantes para ver si no tenemos algo ahí que nos haga ver cosas que no son?


Bien la caja se trata de una JBL TR225 que con el crossover original siempre daba fallas como incendios en las bobinas y en el propio impreso, y siempre quemaba el driver del tweeter.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 18, 2010)

ratmayor dijo:


> Bien la caja se trata de una JBL TR225 que con el crossover original siempre daba fallas como incendios en las bobinas y en el propio impreso, y siempre quemaba el driver del tweeter.



No dice mucho de esos JBL...así que por ahí no vamos a ninguna parte.

Bueno, si te funcionan bién, te recomiendo que trates de corregir el excesivo solapamiento entre bandas y ver si mejora un poco la performance del crossover.
Por el tipo de diseño que has usado, no vas a poder estabilizar las frecuencias de corte, pero siendo para baffles de P.A., tampoco es para hacerse tanto problema.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 2, 2010)

Se me estaba ocurriendo compensar las variaciones con NTCs. ¿Que opinas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 3, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Se me estaba ocurriendo compensar las variaciones con NTCs. ¿Que opinas?


Tal vez sea posible enderezar un poco la respuesta, pero yo no metería componentes *alineales* en un baffle...


----------

